# Hope Tiko will be ok



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tiko pooped out these they look like worms but im unsure so I made a thread on another forum.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Just looks like poop to me, will be interesting to see what others think.
I,have never seen what normal grey poop looks like tho.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Just looks like poop to me, will be interesting to see what others think.
> I,have never seen what normal grey poop looks like tho.


A normal African grey poop is huge lol bigger than a small cockatiel dropping.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks like a dropping with a huge amount of urine, very little feces, and no urates. Since this is abnormal for her, and your other birds have recently had abnormal poop too, I would get a vet check for all of them ASAP.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It looks like a dropping with a huge amount of urine, very little feces, and no urates. Since this is abnormal for her, and your other birds have recently had abnormal poop too, I would get a vet check for all of them ASAP.


To me it looks like worms its pinkish and I cant afford a visit to the vet with 3 birds Ill wait and see does anyone from the other forum know what it might be.And its very small to be a dropping her droppings are normally a splash that just drops.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Then I sincerely hope, for their sake, that they are not ill.

As someone who has two birds with chronic ongoing medical problems as the result of lack of vet care, I can tell you that it is far more expensive to treat an advanced condition than to get preventative care in the first place.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Then I sincerely hope, for their sake, that they are not ill.
> 
> As someone who has two birds with chronic ongoing medical problems as the result of lack of vet care, I can tell you that it is far more expensive to treat an advanced condition than to get preventative care in the first place.


Who has ongoing medical problems because if your talking about Rocko and Loki your wrong.And I know its more expensive to treat something if somethings actually wrong and that would be paid of course but going for a check up once a month or something I cant afford that and its stupid the way u have to pay just to get in the door.There is a normal vet that does check ups free it comes on thursdays and u can give them a small donation I think its called the Red cross.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My birds have ongoing medical problems that will probably shorten their lives because their previous owners denied them vet care. I have spent thousands treating digestive problems that probably resulted from untreated parasites. 

You may think it's 'stupid' that vet care costs money, but it is a necessary part of owning pets. Preventative care as well as when they're obviously sick.


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

With all due respect I think it's silly to spend thousands on any bird!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

harleydon5 said:


> With all due respect I think it's silly to spend thousands on any bird!


With all due respect, I don't think anyone with this attitude should have birds.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

harleydon5 said:


> With all due respect I think it's silly to spend thousands on any bird!


I'm super silly then. I spent $3000 on one bird within a 6 months period...and guess what? She didn't even make it. And guess what else? I would've done it all over again. I'm not heartless and I love my animals unconditionally, and that requires spending some money when they're ill. After all, money is MATERIAL and an animal is a LIVING BREATHING THING WITH FEELINGS. 

All due respect, it is just silly for you to even consider posting this comment here unless you are a TROLL or would like to be perceived as such. 

I have plenty more to say to you, but I am trying to keep from turning my respect into hatred for you.

Edit: And you are planning to breed!? Do you even know how many things go wrong with breeding that requires medical care? Are you just going to let helpless chicks die because they have a crop infection and you don't want to spend money on them? I am sad for your birds and the chicks they produce.


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

More often than not the vet knows no more than we do yet there more than happy to take your money even if your bird dies. Just because the he's got that plack on the wall dosent mean he can fix your bird. You help send his kids to collage and I'll decide when it's time to go to the vet. I still believe no pet of any kind is worth thousands of dollars in vet bills.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

And that's exactly the kind of thinking that landed my rescue girls with the problems they have now. Fortunately not everyone feels the way you do, which gave them a second chance.

Your birds apparently won't get that chance, which is really sad for their sake.

P.S. It's hilarious how everyone in this thread seems to think it's ridiculous that vets want to be paid for their careers. I hope you all do/plan to do your jobs for free! Otherwise that would be awfully hypocritical!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, and I bet you treat them at home huh? Yeah that's great. Let's see what happens when your entire flock gets Chlamydiosis and you try to treat them yourself. You'll be digging a lot of graves. Or maybe you just toss them in the trash...they certainly wouldn't be worth the time and effort it would take to dig them a hole.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

harleydon5 said:


> More often than not the vet knows no more than we do


Before I call this done for good, yes, vets actually do know more than we do. In fact "that plack" quite literally means they have training you do not have, regardless of what you may believe about the value of their skills.

And, you know why birds often die in spite of vet care? Many times it's because their owner didn't get them treatment in time.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

harleydon5 said:


> More often than not the vet knows no more than we do yet there more than happy to take your money even if your bird dies. Just because the he's got that plack on the wall dosent mean he can fix your bird. You help send his kids to collage and I'll decide when it's time to go to the vet. I still believe no pet of any kind is worth thousands of dollars in vet bills.


I know of no vet like this. Vets have saved the lives of a couple of my animals, and they are prepared to offer their help at any hour of the day or night. They are very devoted to their jobs and are incredibly knowledgeable. I don't know where I'd be without my vet.

Also, if that's the kind of attitude you have regarding your pets and vets, then I don't think pets are for you. If you were very sick, wouldn't you take yourself to a doctor? And if you didn't like your doctor for whatever reason, wouldn't you go to another one?


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Now that this thread has turned into a personal attack on me. The question was asked if anybody had seen or knew what was wrong with tiko. Any body that has read this forum for any time at all knows that the standard answer is " take it to the vet". Maybe a trip to the vet isent necessary if somebody had seen this, that's all I'm saying. There's a ton of knowledge on this site and that's why we read and post questions. Now you don't know me so don't presume to judge me. If you don't want me here than throw me out.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Huh, that's funny, because if you actually read my posts, you'd see that I give quite a lot of health advice that isn't "go to the vet." Suspected parasites in a flock is a very good reason to go to the vet.

And "with all due respect," you turned this personal by calling my values silly and misguided. Nobody is attacking you as a person, they are attacking your decision to tell other members that getting vet care is "silly" and unnecessary. Which is dangerous, by the way, and could get other people's birds killed.


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nobody said don't go to the vet. And I have read and do value your knowledge, you misunderstood the meaning here and turned this personal. The answer isent always take it to the vet. Now you can take the last shot cause I'm done. I'll still read and participate and not "hate" you for the mean spirited words.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

You have a responsibility to take your birds to the vet if they are sick or you have reason to think they are sick. They ARE worth the money regardless of if you particularly want to spend the money or not. If you don't want to spend money on your animals then you just shouldn't have any, it's very simple. They are living things just like you are and if you don't respect them or care about them enough to provide appropriate treatments when they are in need then you should NEVER own one. It goes for anyone who feels this way, I'm not specifically targeting you don but I do feel that you should think about it pretty hard after what I've read.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am not sure what there is to be misunderstood in your posts, but for your birds' sake, I certainly hope that I am mistaken.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> My birds have ongoing medical problems that will probably shorten their lives because their previous owners denied them vet care. I have spent thousands treating digestive problems that probably resulted from untreated parasites.
> 
> You may think it's 'stupid' that vet care costs money, but it is a necessary part of owning pets. Preventative care as well as when they're obviously sick.


Im sorry to hear that I would spend any amount of money is any of my birds were sick I think its stupid u have to pay to walk in the door not the care.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

harleydon5 said:


> With all due respect I think it's silly to spend thousands on any bird!


I think its silly you wouldnt I guess that means it would be silly for our parents to just leave us sick and possibly die.You cant buy a bird and expect not to take care of it if its sick.I hope your birds never get sick for their sake.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

The people on the other forums also have greys but they are saying they dont think its worms and it looks like regular poop but regular poop is green unless it was something she ate maybe changed diet.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I think its silly you wouldnt I guess that means it would be silly for our parents to just leave us sick and possibly die.You cant buy a bird and expect not to take care of it if its sick.I hope your birds never get sick for their sake.


Brandon, I know we have clashed in the past due to the way you worded things. I just want to tell you that I think you answered this in a very mature and calm manner... You stated your view without getting angry or confrontational... Well done!!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Brandon, I know we have clashed in the past due to the way you worded things. I just want to tell you that I think you answered this in a very mature and calm manner... You stated your view without getting angry or confrontational... Well done!!


Thanks most people that actually love their pets would pay anything for them and theres also people who spoil their pets and waste money on thousands of stuff for them and they dont think they could use that money for the vet one day I get my birds 1 toy when they seem to be getting bored of the old ones or they already destroyed it if its a destroyable toy.They also like the Vitakraft egg bars.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How is Tiko's poop now?


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I had adopted a puppy from the shelter who turned out to have parvo. And we were not able to afford the thousands of dollars in care to possibly save her life (the odds were against surviving) and the shelter said they could only euthanize her. They would not treat her. I was never prepared for a $5000 vet bill with this new puppy and we had to make the heart breaking decision to let her go but we took her to the vet and not the shelter for this, and crying our eyes out. The next week after we left her, the nurse called me to say she took the puppy to keep as her own, and she personally treated her at the vets office. She ended up surviving. 
I know this may have nothing to do with this convo, but I never got a pet from that day on that I was not able to care for or take to the vet prepared to pay for the visits or treatments. The most important thing you can do is find a trustworthy vet and in my opinion, try to acquire pets if are prepared for vet bills just in case. That is the lesson I got out of it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> How is Tiko's poop now?


Its Normal now could it have been a change of diet.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

It is so nice to have a place to come here and to have such great advice on things from people who have experience with what is normal and what might be something more series. I learn something new every visit here.
Glad your birdie is better.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Its Normal now could it have been a change of diet.


Yes, poops change colour depending on what type of food your bird has recently eaten.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Yes, poops change colour depending on what type of food your bird has recently eaten.


But does food change the size of the poop and shape like make it look like worms.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It shouldn't. That dropping you posted a picture of was very watery, with very little feces and no urates. That's why it looked like worms.


----------

